
A Flying Plane Camouflaged in Google Maps - rajeemcariazo
https://www.google.com/maps/place/Bluebelle,+Manila,+Metro+Manila,+Philippines/@14.486656,121.04003,631m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x3397cf0300920309:0x3bb1069da2651c5c!6m1!1e1
======
CatsoCatsoCatso
How is this Camouflaged? The plane stands out pretty well.

